
Ask HN: What model of “dumbphone” should I buy? - jfbenson
I have noticed that my phone has helped foster multiple negative habits in my life that I wish to change. I tried blocker apps, but they haven&#x27;t been as effective as I want. Therefore, I have decided to downgrade my phone in the hopes that I won&#x27;t be so tempted to engage in these unproductive behaviors and my habits will improve.<p>Could someone suggest a model of dumbphone for me? Really the only features I need are texting and phone calls. GPS would be a bonus.
======
olcor
Nokia just announced a couple dumbphones:

125:
[https://www.nokia.com/phones/en_int/nokia-125](https://www.nokia.com/phones/en_int/nokia-125)
150:
[https://www.nokia.com/phones/en_int/nokia-150](https://www.nokia.com/phones/en_int/nokia-150)

They have a huge range of "classic" phones anyway:
[https://www.nokia.com/phones/en_int/classic-
phones](https://www.nokia.com/phones/en_int/classic-phones)

